# Arctic Armor Red suit yes or no?



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I think I'm going to purchase an ice suit that floats this year. I'm looking at the Arctic Armor red bibs and jacket. Does anyone have this suit? Pros/cons?
I would appreciate any feed back. I don't want to dump $340.00 on something then regret it.

Thanks


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Get It.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Buy it son ! I just purchased my second one. Wind resistant and SO WARM all you need is jeans a da sweatshirt underneath. I actually experimented when I got my first one. 7 degrees and was comfortable for about 5 hours till leaving. And we tried them out on a Polar Bear jump. Popped up like a cork !!!!! It's money well spent and great piece of mind. See Marks Bait and Tackle in Ravenna, he'll hook you up


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Why did I purchase a second one ? Because I melted the hood on the heater, pulling tank walleye in on Erie ! Totally my fault.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

lovin life said:


> Why did I purchase a second one ? Because I melted the hood on the heater, pulling tank walleye in on Erie ! Totally my fault.


I got mine from Mark, good deal. They are warm, be sure to follow the cleaning instructions.....


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

rizzman said:


> I got mine from Mark, good deal. They are warm, be sure to follow the cleaning instructions.....


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the quick replies. Sounds like I'll be calling Mark tomorrow.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I hate mine!! I sweat to death in it. It doesn't breath well at all. I only use it when it's first or last Ice due to its floatation abilities. I also have a fxe sno suit and it's 100 times better but doesn't float. I wouldn't buy another one if was me. I would check out the striker suits before I'd buy a idi artic armor. My buddy bought a set and the seams weren't water proof and it leaks through to his clothes. He's stoped chasing the idi rep after a 1 year and half of running around. But I'd buy my ice fishing stuff at marks for sure. Great selection over there. Just my 2cents.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

He only sweats because he eats to much pasta. . IDI 4 LIFE


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Got mine at Mark's 3 years ago and it is nice. Definitely need to dress right under or you can get too warm, half the time I have my jacket only partly zipped to keep cooler.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Best suit around. And hey... It frickin floats. Nuff said IMO.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Fish2Win said:


> I hate mine!! I sweat to death in it. It doesn't breath well at all. I only use it when it's first or last Ice due to its floatation abilities. I also have a fxe sno suit and it's 100 times better but doesn't float. I wouldn't buy another one if was me. I would check out the striker suits before I'd buy a idi artic armor. My buddy bought a set and the seams weren't water proof and it leaks through to his clothes. He's stoped chasing the idi rep after a 1 year and half of running around. But I'd buy my ice fishing stuff at marks for sure. Great selection over there. Just my 2cents.


Thanks for the info. I appreciate you taking the time to chime in.


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

CFIden said:


> Thanks for the info. I appreciate you taking the time to chime in.


Best suit ever.Never regret money spent on it.Warmth and protection. Myself and both my buddies love ours. Go see Mark!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I've got the camo suit. No issues. Very happy with mine


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Best suit out there ,well worth the money !!!!!! I have the red (santa suit) and I keeps me toasty warm , theres a







warm , there's always the green on if you don't want to stand out.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, got mine at Mark's too


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

I also have artic armor suit and been happy with it. Think I paid $235 for both bibs and coat. Not often I have bucket fished but a walk on a 40 degree is to warm.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I have the camouflage so I could use it while hunting ducks on those nasty days. Two uses with one purchase.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Money well spent. I have to take the jacket off a lot because I'll get hot. I'd much rather take it off than wish I had something warmer. Head to Mark's.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi


CFIden said:


> I think I'm going to purchase an ice suit that floats this year. I'm looking at the Arctic Armor red bibs and jacket. Does anyone have this suit? Pros/cons?
> I would appreciate any feed back. I don't want to dump $340.00 on something then regret it.
> 
> Thanks



For sure worth every penny they cost.. Not only for the warmth they provide but it gives me a little extra sense of security knowing it's a flotation suit also... I tried wearing my suit while snowblowing my drive but really got to hot wearing it.. In my shelter I don't even wear the coat.. I was so impressed with the Artic Armor I purchased a suit for my son too..


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Is there anywhere around Cbus that sells them?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought the striker suit last year. It's worth the price of admission. Buddy has the frabil and is looking to swap it to a striker. I went the hardwater route and it is incredibly warm. I only wear the bibs when walking and then add the jacket once I'm stationary to regulate heat. Padded knees are a godsend. They also make a model that is a hybrid with liners. This way you get foul weather gear in the summer and warm in the winter


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got the green Arctic Armor Plus suit, it just has fleece lining. It's certainly warm, but not waterproof. A lot of guys over on Iceshanty.com swear by their Striker suits. On my Arctic Armor, I've had some of the stitching tear out on the pockets that I have to re-sew, my dad had the same issue on some of his stitching. Once this suit is past it's lifecycle, I'm going to be getting the Striker Hardwater. The AA isn't necessarily bad, it's just that I think there are better options out there.


----------



## walleyeRod (Jan 24, 2011)

Striker hardwater incredibly warm like capt j-rod said!
What makes the climate better than AA:
Full leg zippers
Removable insulation
Longer and bigger


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I had the camo set and returned it. Its a toss up who has the worst customer service EVER , AA or Ice gator. Theres a lot of choices now for suits that float, AA use to have the market cornered, but not anymore, a lot of better options out there now...........


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

. Anybody who will pay $600 for this doesnt live in my neighborhood.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I think the thing I like most about AA obviously is the warmth, but more so is that it's so light weight. A long day carrying F2W, along with a heavy suit would be a killer.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

lovin life said:


> View attachment 224898
> . Anybody who will pay $600 for this doesnt live in my neighborhood.


You'll need the artic armor plus suit cause those metal walls on your trailer get cold in the winter for sure.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

That's because of my patented SKI VENTS. Blaaahhhhh


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

lovin life said:


> View attachment 224898
> . Anybody who will pay $600 for this doesnt live in my neighborhood.


I got my I Float suit for 363.99. You can get it from walmart for about 4 dollars less than I spent but I refuse to shop at Walmart.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Now I'm looking at this. They are actually a Coast Guard approved PFD. The wear these on fish boats and oil rigs and such. They I can get one for $245.00
the way the weather looks we may not have Ice anyway. Bummer.

Stearns Challenger™ Anti-Exposure Work Suit

· US Coast Guard-approved Type V performance
A Stearns® Challenger™ Anti-Exposure Work Suit is the ultimate defense against the uncompromising cold water that seizes lakes, rivers and seas every year. They’re designed to keep you warm on the boat and in the water. Adjustable ankle, thigh and wrist straps help trap the heat, and an insulated hood keeps out harsh wind and rain. If an emergency arises, an inflatable neck support keeps you floating in position to search for help and 3M™ Scotchlite™ Reflective Material SOLAS-grade 6755 on each shoulder makes it easier to see you—no matter the situation. The suit’s waist belt and leg zippers make quick work of taking it on and off over work boots, and a double layer of durable nylon fabric prevents wear on the knees and seat. You’ll even have the gear you need for just about any job on the ship when you store it in one of six roomy pockets, including two with handwarmers
· Ultimate defense against the cold on board and in the water

· Adjustable ankle, thigh and wrist straps help trap the heat

· Insulated hood keeps out harsh wind and rain

· Inflatable neck support keeps you floating in position to search for help

· 62 sq. in. (400 sq. cm) 3M™ Scotchlite™ Reflective Material SOLAS-grade 6755 on panels for added visibility

· Waist belt and leg zippers for quick work of taking it on and off over work boots

· Double layer of durable nylon fabric prevents wear on the knees and seat

· Six roomy pockets, including two with handwarmers

· Durable construction: nylon shell and PVC flotation foam

· 15.5 lbs. (69 Newtons) buoyancy


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I own the challenger suit as well as the striker. The challenger is incredibly warm, but does not breathe. Not at all. The jumpsuit design was bad because it needs zipped up and the straps tight to work. If you're walking it roasts you, then you sweat. Before the new ice suits were out it was the only game out there. They also work well. Had a buddy go in off Catawba after hitting a trapdoor from an airboat. He got right out and was only wet from the knee down. They do their job, but they were meant for work suits on commercial boats, not ice fishing. The striker is a great suit with vents and flexibility. I kept my old suit and it owes me nothing, but the striker is worth every nickel. The striker is not coast guard approved, but I've read that they can't afford to seek the endorsement. There is plenty of flotation in the striker suit, but I cannot say that I know anyone that has ever dunked one yet. Tight lines.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I ordered an artic armor suite two years ago and sent it back, ordered a Striker Ice and they are far better have more features and breath far better, I use it walleye fishing on the boat, it's FAR better than the AA suite. You will not be disappointed. AA was like the first on the scene with the float suits, other improved on the concept and idea and made many improvements. Striker ice is the way to go. Of if you want REAL protection Mustang is the way to go in the event you get stuck in the water it's the only suite that has hypothermia protection the other don't.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

capt j-rod said:


> I own the challenger suit as well as the striker. The challenger is incredibly warm, but does not breathe. Not at all. The jumpsuit design was bad because it needs zipped up and the straps tight to work. If you're walking it roasts you, then you sweat. Before the new ice suits were out it was the only game out there. They also work well. Had a buddy go in off Catawba after hitting a trapdoor from an airboat. He got right out and was only wet from the knee down. They do their job, but they were meant for work suits on commercial boats, not ice fishing. The striker is a great suit with vents and flexibility. I kept my old suit and it owes me nothing, but the striker is worth every nickel. The striker is not coast guard approved, but I've read that they can't afford to seek the endorsement. There is plenty of flotation in the striker suit, but I cannot say that I know anyone that has ever dunked one yet. Tight lines.


Capt-J-Rod,
Thank you for the info. Looks like I'm back to looking at ICE suites.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks again to everyone for you in put. This really helps.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Blaaahhhhh. . There's defiantly a lot of choices out there now. Ford, Chevy,Dodge. Floatation and comfort are the important keys for me. I've heard good things about the Striker suits and have had ARTIC ARMOR for 4 years and it's been great also. I wouldn't get caught up in the US Coast Guard approval thing. It's just more $$$$$$


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

lovin life said:


> Blaaahhhhh. . There's defiantly a lot of choices out there now. Ford, Chevy,Dodge. Floatation and comfort are the important keys for me. I've heard good things about the Striker suits and have had ARTIC ARMOR for 4 years and it's been great also. I wouldn't get caught up in the US Coast Guard approval thing. It's just more $$$$$$


I've had my artic armor for about the same. I've bucket fished for hour with no problems at all. Even one morning a few year ago heading out on Erie about 6 am and actual temperature was 20 below only stopping was to warm my hands. Forgot my mittens that day. But if I was to buy another suit I would stick with the Artic Armor or possibly look at the Striker because of reviews I have read


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have arctic armor as well. Looking at the striker ice suit now. AA suit is a bit of a pain because legs only zip up to knees, and Velcro liner inside is a pain to deal with. Just want to find nearest place to try one on before I buy. As far as floatation, I thought mustangs were only coast guard approved????


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

hoppy63 said:


> I have arctic armor as well. Looking at the striker ice suit now. AA suit is a bit of a pain because legs only zip up to knees, and Velcro liner inside is a pain to deal with. Just want to find nearest place to try one on before I buy. As far as floatation, I thought mustangs were only coast guard approved????


I was thinking of trying the Striker out first before making a decision when I'm ready to buy. Same with that zipper only going to the knee. Very hard to put on without taking my boots off but I manage. I don't like to drive a hour with everything on so always wait till I'm there. Also would like to compare the weight and the outer shell material of both. Don't have a problem paying the money for better quality.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

ARTIC ARMOR has a new model out this year. The zipper goes all the way to the hip I beleive, solving the problem of having boots already on. I think it's $369


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes they do. It has sippers in the arm pits also. I'm leaning that way.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Zippers.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

*Arctic Armor Pro Suit*
_· New For 2016_
· It Floats!
· Zipper Vents Under Arms For Ventilation
· Insulated Hood Stows Inside Collar
· Full Length Leg Zippers In Bibs
_· _ _Available Exclusively at Pro &$#@ing Supply
(didn't know if its against the rules to list a merchants name so you will have to figure out the 2nd word. If you can't you probably shouldn't be on the ice anyway_


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

That Pro suit is very cool! Very nice improvements!


----------

